# Home Maintenance Companies



## peavey (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi I am looking for the best home maintenance provider in Dubai.
I want a company that is efficient, friendly and professional that is worth the money i pay for.

as of now i have these options;

fixperts.ae
mplus.ae
homeexperts
thetoolbox-ae

your comments and feedbacks are very much appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## peavey (Jul 30, 2016)

amnaabu said:


> You should check out movesouq.com - they are a consolidator who take in your requirements and then refer the job to the best companies (maintenance, moving, plumbing, electrical etc) for the job. Then they email quotations from upto 3 vendors based on the job scope.
> 
> You can even check consumer reviews for their affiliate vendors on their site which serves as social validation.


Hi thanks for your feedback,
I'd love to know first hand experiences from from anyone here specially for Fixperts. Since they are the one who is on top of my list, but I want to make sure before signing a contract. 
Your tips are great as well. Ill do them in a while 

thanks!


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Our 13 year old villa is maintained by Imdaad, and have so far been doing a great job. They provide 24x7 repair service for AC and water related problems, they arrive typically within 2 hours, and it has always been repaired the same day. For other stuff, it is as per appointment.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Edino said:


> Our 13 year old villa is maintained by Imdaad, and have so far been doing a great job. They provide 24x7 repair service for AC and water related problems, they arrive typically within 2 hours, and it has always been repaired the same day. For other stuff, it is as per appointment.


Strange as I found Imdaad not that interested in new work. I had a substantial bit of work doing, and the landlords approval to talk to them but they didnt bother to answer emails or the phone.


----------



## ppapert (Jun 22, 2016)

Im using Jim Will fix it at the moment. Looks good on face value but my experience was that they were 15mins late to arrive when id been very clear to the English guy on the phone that they must start on time as I was going out and also said they would follow with the quotation and explanation of what needs to be done but havent heard back yet (2 days). 
Theres a 100aed call out charge and obligation to pay 200AED for the first hour (including if theyre 15mins late lol) but you get the 200aed discounted if you do the job with them fully.


----------



## peavey (Jul 30, 2016)

more first hand experience for home maintenance providers from the expat community please 

thank you!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

peavey said:


> more first hand experience for home maintenance providers from the expat community please
> 
> thank you!


You'll never get anyone to say anything bad about providers due to the defamation laws here, so your 'survey' will not give you any useful information from anyone who had problems.


----------



## peavey (Jul 30, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> You'll never get anyone to say anything bad about providers due to the defamation laws here, so your 'survey' will not give you any useful information from anyone who had problems.


Hi, thanks for that feedback.. though I am not looking for any bad feedback.. I was actually expecting to get best experiences.

thank you!


----------



## lightblue (Apr 13, 2017)

I use (moderated) they offer nearly every service you can think of. Its easy for me as I only need one number to call. They are also the most professional home maintenance ive used and have a 24/7 call centre with quick response times


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

lightblue said:


> (moderated) they offer nearly every service you can think of. Its easy for me as I only need one number to call. They are also the most professional home maintenance ive used and have a 24/7 call centre with quick response times


Do they have Tartan paint, I heard it's just arrived here?


----------

